# Help my gross Rainbow!!



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

My poor rainbow...

When I rescued him - from a guy off BCA , he had a wound on - and was favouring - the left pectoral fin.

My photobucket pics show the yuk. It was a wound I was watching and it didn't look like it was getting much better, but no worse either. Then I saw today what a mess it was, and I freaked out a little.... no, a lot!

[and the guy I got him from (along with 2 very sick Jack Dempseys) has shut his stuff down, and apparently out of the hobby - thank goodness!!]

My water parameters are ideal and there is some aquarium salt in there always

So, what is the best treatment?

photobucket.com/Jason604

and, please let me know if the pics are not accessible.

Thanks in advance! - and so does my rainbow!!

.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No pics were displayed bud.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

photos yet?


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, can't see any pictures.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are these the pix your trying to get up?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

to me looks like a fungal infection that is getting bad . try treating him for that


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

If it really is fungus, Pimafix and clean water should do the trick if it's healthy. Thing is though, red rainbows are a schooling fish. You really shouldn't have them in groups of less than six. If it's columnaris, then see what your LFS and chainstores have. Something with methylene blue should do the trick. Adding salt should help too. Heres a good site for more info: Columnaris Disease


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you! Those are the pics!! poor pics, but you tell him to sit still, and no way!

Hard to see, so - a description - The white yuk is coming out of a red swollen wound at the base of the pectoral fin, actually splitting it in half. 


He's otherwise active, eating like a champ in training, and tries to school with everyone in the tank. - really seems happy, despite the disfigurement.

The bad news is, I don't have a spare tank for sick ones and I dislike treating a tank with so many other healthy (and some on the young and delicate side) fish.

This must be addressed immediately, I know ... So, what's the best direction to go?

- it doesn't look like columnaris, as the scales are fine, but let's keep thinking


.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

If it's fungus, you can catch the rainbow and paint the fungus with a brush and methylene blue, or do a bath with methylene blue. It doesn't sound like fungus though... Maybe some kind of parasite? Or perhaps bacteria... My gues would be a parasite, but without a good picture it's pretty difficult to tell.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cheapest place I found methylene blue was at King Ed's just in case you need to get some. Rogers may carry it , But I have never been there so I wouldn't know


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

There are a couple more pics on photobucket.com/jason604

I'm treating with pimafix now - wish me luck!!

Thanks all


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I thought Methylene blue could not be sold in BC, I had to order mine from MOPS in Ontario, another thing to try is Para Guard by seachem for fungus, bacteria or parasites. It can be used as a dip as well. It has worked well for me. Check out @ J&L's site and read about it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> I thought Methylene blue could not be sold in BC, I had to order mine from MOPS in Ontario,


Got mine @ King Eds earlier this year & I know pet habitat & Fraser Aquarium had it as well. But didn't seem too many other places had it. So dunno if it is or isn't but they have it.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Can any one give a quick step-by-step on *dipping?*
=or a good online resource? - I don't have my masters in googlesearch yet 

.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If it is not getting worst and there is sign of healing, there is a very good chance that it would heal itself. I had a Bosmani with a long deep cut that looked like it was going to split in halves. It was infected but it healed itself. He did not look good for a long while but was healthy and happy until I sold my entire community to a friend. It is likely swimming happily in a beautiful planted tank right now.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I did figure it would heal itself - that's why I left it being apparently healthy in a healthy tank for a few weeks..... but...

I treated with pimafix last night and am commited to a week's worth, and there is a noticable difference already! 

It just smells so mediciney in here...


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Did you figure out something for the convicts?
Hope your rainbow heals fast!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks, shelby.

but no, no home for them.... even tho I would hate to part with these two - they are so fun and the female has incredible colours!!!



.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear the progress, best of luck man.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Best of luck with the rainbow! I got my MethyBlu at King Ed's as well.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My eyes aren't that great, but in the most recent photo it looks like there's a new wound towards his tail? I was thinking it was fungal but maybe it's bacterial? Can you try Tetra Lifeguard or Jungle Lifeguard, which will treat fungus, bacteria and parasites all at once? They are tablets that you drop into the tank. If you don't have an exact diagnosis, then something broad spectrum like that might help. Most fish seem to tolerate it well. 

Can you borrow a tank and set it up as a hospital for this fish? It might be easier to treat. I'm not a fish expert but to me, this fish looks to sick for Pimafix. I'd be worried about it dying overnight and being eaten by the other fish, then whatever it has spreading through your entire population. 

Not to be pessimistic, though. Maybe the Pimafix dips will work. Thank you for posting the photos. They are educational. Please let us know how it turns out, what works and what doesn't.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

How is the rainbow doing after a week of treatment?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Update...
After a while of treatment, everything is going well. No signs of side effects or odd behavior in any of the fish in the tank 

The white stuff is almost gone, the wound is smaller, but it doesn't look like it's getting a lot better 

what the heck?? I wish it would heal already... Or maybe it is a permanent thing - right at the root of the fin.... curiouser and curiouser indeed!

Maybe I should look for that fish vet people were talking about a couple months ago


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Jason,
I can loan you a 10 gallon tank

Mike in S Surrey
Call me 604 53Five 9063


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Or maybe I could lend you a rainbow fish 
But seriously thanks anyway. i have a spare but nowhere to put it. this guy will have to do what he will do for a while.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think he will be fine. The deep cut on my rainbow took months for it to go away but he was happy. It add some characters as well


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Update...

The little guy is looking better and better!!
The fungus is long gone and the wound itself is less and less - he may grow back that fin, as well.

Thanks for all your support everyone!!





.


----------

